# satinetts peagons



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

hello sir 
i m vijay from india sir i buy a pair of satinetts peagon i want to know that how long they fly in sky and how high they fly in sky please mail me [email protected]

please gave me the answer at my mail id plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

If your talking about satinette's they are not that bad of flying but i would say wouldnt last more then a hour in the sky. Most would probally stay on your roof.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Satinettes are not a flying breed anymore. If they have more flighty birds around them, they may take off and kit with them for a while, but they'll drop out first. The longest mine ever flew with my homers was about 30-45 minutes, and not much higher than the trees.


----------

